# my 20 gallon crs tank



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

ill take another shot tonight so theres no reflection thanks for looking


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I really like it!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It's different! I do like the tree (branch w/moss) on the right and the blue gravel for the water effect under the bridge. _What is that on the bridge (plants)?_


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Reminded me of this game hehe: Eyezmaze RPG

Will definitely grow into something good when the tree takes shape and the foreground fills up.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thank you NatalieT, stepheus, 
trenac, the plants on the bridge are dwarf (aka) mini riccia attached to ada riccia stones i also have one riccia stone that i placed on the bonsai tree that has mini pellia (riccardia) attached to it,every plant you see in this tank was purchased at aqua forest aquarium in san Francisco thanks for looking


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

thats a pretty cool idea. i like the lay out. especially the bridge with the river effect. good job man


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

This is easily my favorite "ornamental" style tank to date.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty Cool! Never seen the use of gravel to appear as a river under a bridge before. Where are the shrimp?

-John N.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you can see a couple of my crystal red shrimp grazing on the riccia stones i have on the close up pic of the bridge, i only have about 30 CRS and 10 CBS in the tank right now i figure that should be enough to get them to start reproducing soon, thanks for the comments everyone your encouragement is greatly appreciated : )

The plants in the tank are:
Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Christmas moss
anubias bateri var. (unknown)
Java fern var. needle leaf
Süßwassertang
dwarf (mini) riccia 
dwarf (mini) pellia
Nymphaea micrantha (4-color lotus)


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

OH NO i found 8 dried up CRS on the floor next to my tank, what a bummer, looks like im going have to go buy a screen or acrylic cover for the top of my crs tank, has anyone else ever had this problem? if so what did you do to prevent it?


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW, I never had that problem before. I might imagine that it could happen with RCS when there's nippy, over-curious fish in the tank with them, but for CRS to jump out of the tank...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

jazzlvr123 said:


> OH NO i found 8 dried up CRS on the floor next to my tank, what a bummer, looks like im going have to go buy a screen or acrylic cover for the top of my crs tank, has anyone else ever had this problem? if so what did you do to prevent it?


Oh geez! That stinks. The only time I've seen CRS "jump" are when the water quality is poor, or chasing female "pheromones." They usually are scrambling around and picking at the surface, trying to get out. I have an open top tank and luckily haven't any dried shrimp on the floor. But maybe the rim of my tank is stopping them from popping out completely.

Looking at your tank it looks like there is no rim so it's probably easier for them. So maybe lower the water level to prevent them from accidently hopping out.

-John N.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

ok so i lowered the the water level of the aquarium and installed an acrylic cover which i had custom cut at tap plastics, i don't want to brag but i water quality is nearly perfect so i doubt it was because of poor water quality, 0 ammonias and nitrites. the tank is running on an eheim ecco canister filter now. i think the reason they were jumping out was not necessarily water quality but temperature (which is a part of water quality i guess) because in the middle of the day i noticed my tank reaches around 78* (which is about the time i am frantically floating bags of ice in the tank). so to reduce all the hassle i finally invested a pretty penny in a nice 50w coolworks nano chiller which should come in the mail in the next couple days. so along with building a cover, and buying a chiller i think i nipped my problem in the behind : ) ill post a pic this evening, everything has been growing out wonderfully thanks for your help john sounds like you know your way around the aquarium : )


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello heres an update i added some plants:
Downoi
flame moss
fissidens attached to wood
Taiwan moss 
Cryptocoryne cordata rosanervig
Blyxa japonica
























































the mini riccia tied to the ADA stones has grown in quite well and the HC is bubbling and starting to spread runners so hopefully ill get a carpet soon hehe


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, just an update. my crs are moving to a new tank i built for them in a couple days complete with chiller you can check it out at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=42#e203
on a side note-yay im getting my crs to breed and produce babies like mad lol heres a pic of one.








sorry fo rthe crappy quality pic all the pics i post on this site are taken from the camera attached to my cell phone lol


----------



## Jonimusha (Apr 16, 2007)

Congrats on your successful breeding. That new tank looks awesome - I'm sure your shrimp will love it.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

Very unique!


----------



## CThompson (Jul 23, 2007)

Very original idea. I don't know how you are going to stop your river filling in though - too much work for me. I like your tank - good job.

Craig


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hah well the thruth is i could never get it to stop filling it, especially after water changes. Im sorry to say that this tank is no longer in exsistence and now my shrimp reside in their new 20 long tank : )
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=42#e203


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

your tanks looks really cool.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that the bridge tank didn't work out. It was very trippy to look at... A river underwater is quite the interesting concept. I liked it a lot. Any pics of the CRS's new home?


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm still in a bit of awe from hearing that your CRS jumped out of their first tank...I've never ever heard or seen of such a thing  

Anyways, I think your tank setups look great...I love the underwater bridge and it was fun seeing the pic of your CRS and CBS crawling over it. 

Just curious....how did that Coolworks Nano cooler work for you?? I've always been interested in trying it but had my doubts that it would work well. Also, do you have trouble controlling the amount it cools (i.e fluctuations, gets too cold, not cold enough, etc) or did you get a controller for it??

Lastly, what are you keeping your Ph and hardness at?

thanks and congrats on breeding your CRS.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i acutally ended up returning the iceprobe and buying the more expensive jbj nano chiller, the ice probe had giant temperature fluctuations, never got too cold, just too hot. the jbj does a WAY better job at keeping the tank at a constant 72*


----------



## CThompson (Jul 23, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> hah well the thruth is i could never get it to stop filling it, especially after water changes. Im sorry to say that this tank is no longer in exsistence and now my shrimp reside in their new 20 long tank : )
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=42#e203


What you could do is silicon some narrow (10-20mm) glass stripis to form the edge of the river and back the gravel up to that.

You could possibly make some sort of brick/stone like pattern on the side of the glass facing the "river" to look like stonework, something to match in with the bridge for example.

Is it possible to purchase some low walls from the same place you got the bridge?

Craig


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for the advice craig but i actually did have plastic walls lining the river on both sides that stood about a 1/4 inch higher than the red (flourite) substrate and even after that the gntleist water change would cause about 20 minutes of pushing sand around to make it look presentable again. anyways im over that tank. I have new pics of my 20 long piano top crs thank that the shrimp in this tank moved to that I will post this evening everything is growing in quite well. Thanks for all the enthusiam evenyone but i would like to hear some more constructive critisism on my new 20 long that i scaped when i post pic tonight. Regards, Kyle


----------

